# Muncie 4 speed Drive gear removal



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Is there a way to do this without pulling the main trans shaft off? I may need to replace the reverse gears and need to get the drive gear off. I know it is pressed on.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Was able to get it off. Not as hard as I thought.
Posted in this thread.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f122/muncie-reverse-gears-how-bad-bad-101114/


----------

